# Mijar-Mear



## SãoEnrique

Olá pessoal,

Vocês poderiam dizer-me se estes dois verbos têm o mesmo sentido, '_mijar_' (Pt) e '_mear_' (Esp), conheço o verbo 'orinar' mas gostaria de usar dois verbos que se assemelham. Vi uma frase em espanhol que dizia: 

_'mearse en la cama' 

_Posso traduzi-la para _'mijar-se na cama'_, talvez?

Obrigado desde já


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sim, tem o mesmo sentido. Mas em português do Brasil diz-se "mijou na cama" e não "mijou-se na cama".
Agora, se alguém mijou nas calças, diz-se: "Mijou-se todo!"


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> Sim, tem o mesmo sentido. Mas em português do Brasil diz-se "mijou na cama" e não "mijou-se na cama".
> Agora, se alguém mijou nas calças, diz-se: "Mijou-se todo!"



Obrigado WhoSoyEu pela confirmação em português mas em espanhol usar 'mear(se)' seria correto?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mear=Orinar.

Pero mear es muy coloquial.

Saludos


----------



## SãoEnrique

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Mear=Orinar.
> 
> Pero mear es muy coloquial.
> 
> Saludos



¿Entonces, "mear" está más usado en la habla corriente?


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Sim, tem o mesmo sentido. Mas em português do Brasil diz-se "mijou na cama" e não "mijou-se na cama".
> Agora, se alguém mijou nas calças, diz-se: "Mijou-se todo!"


 Acho que o mais comum em Portugal é "mijou na cama".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mear (y mijar) es para el habla corriente. *Orinar * y *urinar *es para el uso formal. *Mearse *​está correcto en español.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alentugano said:


> Acho que o mais comum em Portugal é "mijou na cama".


Coloquei "no Brasil" porque não tinha certeza se em Portugal era igual. Agora está esclarecido. Obrigado, Alentugano.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

SãoEnrique said:


> ¿Entonces, "mear" está más usado en la habla corriente?



Mear se usa cuando hablamos entre amigos o familiares muy íntimos.

Saludos


----------



## Alentugano

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Mear se usa cuando hablamos entre amigos o familiares muy íntimos.
> 
> Saludos


 Por aqui também!


----------



## Istriano

También hay *pillar*


> pillar​_ tr/intr_ COLOQUIAL Orinar (≈ mear).pillarse_ intr_ COLOQUIAL Orinarse. (≈ mearse).


 Fuente: http://www.clarin.com/diccionario


----------



## englishmania

_Mijar_ é obviamente coloquial, calão. De qualquer maneira neste contexto, referimo-nos, na maioria das vezes a crianças, por isso é comum dizer-se "fez chichi na cama".
_
Tenho de ir mijar. _(literal)Alternativas mais "suaves": _Vou à casa de banho. Tenho de ir fazer chichi.
Mijei-me a rir_. (não literal)  Alternativa mais "suave": _Parti-me a rir._


----------



## Istriano

Mas o verbo _mijar _soa menos rude que o substantivo _mijo_.


----------



## zema

A _pillar_ ni lo reconocí escrito así . Es algo que decimos pero casi nunca escribimos; cuando lo hacemos me parece más común la grafía: _pishar_.


Istriano said:


> Mas o verbo _mijar _soa menos rude que o substantivo _mijo_.


É, _meada_ ou_ meo _também soam mais rudes que _mear_, ao menos na Argentina. (_Cloro_ então, nem falar! )


----------



## SãoEnrique

englishmania said:


> _Mijar_ é obviamente coloquial, calão. De qualquer maneira neste contexto, referimo-nos, na maioria das vezes a crianças, por isso é comum dizer-se "fez chichi na cama".
> 
> _Tenho de ir mijar. _(literal)Alternativas mais "suaves": _Vou à casa de banho. Tenho de ir fazer chichi.
> Mijei-me a rir_. (não literal) Alternativa mais "suave": _Parti-me a rir._



Também em francês temos uma frase quase igual que dizemos entre amigos: "J'ai tellement rigolé que je me suis pissé dessus".


Istriano said:


> También hay *pillar*
> Fuente: http://www.clarin.com/diccionario



Obrigado pelo fio e pelo verbo


----------



## Fanaya

zema said:


> É, _meada_ ou_ *meo* _também soam mais rudes que _mear_, ao menos na Argentina. (_Cloro_ então, nem falar! )



Na Argentina, pode, mas na Espanha de certeza que a expressão '_echar un meo_' é tão coloquial que nem soa rude. Quanto a '_meada_', mal usamos.


----------



## zema

En Argentina es absolutamente natural entre hombres decir _echar una meada_ o _echar un meo_,  pero es poco frecuente expresarse así, por ejemplo, frente a una mujer. _Mear_  me parece (hoy en día) de uso más común, aunque, por supuesto, si hay  cierta intimidad o confianza. Si no las hay, se dice "ir al baño", sin aclarar más.

  Las mujeres suelen decir “_hacer pis_” o, bastante menos, _pishar_ u _orinar_.  Un hombre difícilmente diga “_hacer pis_”, a menos que esté hablando con un niño.

  No recuerdo haber oído nunca a una mujer decir “_un meo_”, por eso supongo que debe ser el que peor suena por acá. _Mear_  y _meada_  en cambio, si bien son menos frecuentes en boca de una mujer, no son  raros; es común, por ejemplo, que ambos sexos elijan esos términos para  reflejar desagrado por algún motivo relacionado con orina de terceros:  un baño sucio, un niño que volvió a mojar la cama, una mascota que no  controla esfínteres, etc.

Bueno, seguro que generalicé demasiado, así que si a los argentinos les parece que _oriné__ fuera del tarro_ (disculpen:no pude evitarlo! ), _fiquem à vontade _para corregirme o ampliar.


----------



## Istriano

zema said:


> En Argentina es absolutamente natural entre hombres decir _echar una meada_ o _echar un meo_,  pero es poco frecuente expresarse así, por ejemplo, frente a una mujer. _Mear_  me parece (hoy en día) de uso más común, aunque, por supuesto, si hay  cierta intimidad o confianza. Si no las hay, se dice "ir al baño", sin aclarar más.
> 
> Las mujeres suelen decir “_hacer pis_” o, bastante menos, _pishar_ u _orinar_.  Un hombre difícilmente diga “_hacer pis_”, a menos que esté hablando con un niño.
> 
> No recuerdo haber oído nunca a una mujer decir “_un meo_”, por eso supongo que debe ser el que peor suena por acá. _Mear_  y _meada_  en cambio, si bien son menos frecuentes en boca de una mujer, no son  raros; es común, por ejemplo, que ambos sexos elijan esos términos para  reflejar desagrado por algún motivo relacionado con orina de terceros:  un baño sucio, un niño que volvió a mojar la cama, una mascota que no  controla esfínteres, etc.
> 
> Bueno, seguro que generalicé demasiado, así que si a los argentinos les parece que _oriné__ fuera del tarro_ (disculpen:no pude evitarlo! ), _fiquem a vontade _para corregirme o ampliar.



Entré a la comunidad ''Yo también me pillé de la risa'' 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yo-tambien-me-ME-PILLE-DE-LA-RISA-/141271338525


----------

